

Going back to a “non-smart” phone – why I want to, but can’t quite do it - bookmadgirl
http://mmoorejones.com/2011/05/12/going-back-to-a-non-smart-phone-why-i-want-to-but-cant-quite-do-it/

======
avk
Instead of reading or replying to things as soon as they come in, I just
silence everything on my phone except phone calls. That way, I check emails,
texts, tweets, etc. at my convenience. It interrupts me only when necessary.

~~~
jrockway
I don't even answer phone calls. Why is some telemarketer calling me more
important than my friend saying something on Twitter?

~~~
avk
Sure. I just don't get many unsolicited calls.

------
risotto
Has anyone ever experimented with deleting/disabling features on an Android
phone?

I'm always curious what it'd be like to have a "smart" phone with no email or
web browser, but still GPS and a camera.

I'd like to work on my nervous habit of taking out my phone and checking
HN/email/Twitter, etc all the time.

------
kevinburke
I use a pretty awful phone, and have a iPod touch that can get on wireless.
I'd say I miss not having a smartphone about once a month, which is
acceptable.

------
morphoyle
I just don't use twitter, facebook, etc. So I'm not in habit of answering a
bunch of BS notifications all day.

